# Can anyone tell me if this sub is good?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi, I would like to ad another sub to my system and found this one Can anyone make out if its any good?

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Seems like it would be hard to beat $100 for a 10" 250Watt sub. Have you asked the owner to give a little more info on it? If so, you could do some more research on it. Hope this helps, Dennis


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Generally it isn't a good idea to add another sub to your system unless it can match the capabilities of your current sub. The weakest link (lesser sub) will introduce distortion when trying to match the output of the higher quality sub.

So I wouldn't skimp here save up and get a matching sub or just build two new ones .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The sub I currently have is a A/D/S MS3/u 10" cast-frame magnetically shielded subwoofer tuned bandpass enclosure driven by an internal 150 watt power is adjustable from 40-170 Hz. With high- and low-level inputs and satellite outputs that I bought 10 years ago.







Its actually not bad but my room is so large that a second sub would really help. And I dont have allot of cash to spend.

@Dennis, I sent an email to him but have not heard back yet.

Thanks

Edit: Ok, its a D-Box Subwoofer Model "David 250"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I contacted the seller and he says its in perfect condition but I cant find allot of info on the net about it so i wonder if its a good deal or not? Any other opinions?
Again its a D-Box (David 250) 10" 250watt powered sub.
Apparently they were sold at Costco all over Canada


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tony, is there a Visions Electronics in Edmonton? Brand new, 12 inch, with warranty.

https://www.visions.ca/catalogue/ca...Id1=155&parentId2=''&parentId3=''&menuLevel=2

The sale ends in 2 days.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link, I take it thats a good brand name? I do wonder about the frequency response of 32Hz to 150Hz my 10" A/D/S does better than that.
Its rated at 20-100Hz at 109dB 150 watts continuous power output.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

32Hz is a tad on the weak side, but at that price you can't expect too much. The ole saying, you get what you pay for, may be applied here. :huh:


----------

